# when the pigs come a' knockin



## JesusCrust (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to try and set up a LONG TERM SQUAT and i'm not sure what to do if cops come to investigate. Is it better to open the door for them and try to explain that you have a right to be there or just pretend no ones home and hope they stop checking on you? I plan on having my address on my license changed to the address of my squat to try and establish residency, and try to move in some furniture so it looks like a legit living situation. Even if they know that i don't personally own the house i'm still entitled to an actual eviction right?


----------



## Gudj (Jul 3, 2012)

Laws differ by state.
I was squatting in a state that required 24 hour notice even if you are squatting after you have established residency. I didn't get that. Neither did my friend before they battering rammed his door down.

Luck is probably going to do you better than the law, since cops don't follow the law anyway.


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Jul 3, 2012)

never open the door to the cops.never.ok i dont know how it is in u.s. but in europe you should nevet open the door to the pigs.if they ask you for id and shit you can throw it to them from a window or something.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 3, 2012)

Rotten Falafel said:


> if they ask you for id and shit you can throw it to them from a window or something.


Not sure how it works where you are, but it is likely they will steal anything you give them. The way they see it is like this: "Well, he gave it to me...duh." Just like Mr. Rotten, I'm all for not opening the door, if they are gonna bust it down, they'll do that, but open a door and that is considered permission to enter. The way they see it is like this: "Well, he opened the door for me...duh." 

After watching a few episodes of COPS it is obvious people have no clue how to conduct themselves when dealing with the police and only succeed in burying themselves in evidence by saying or doing things that are recorded by camera, microphone or both.

Is there a problem, Officer?


----------



## railroadron (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck pigs! Never open the door for em period! Never! Make em Huff n puff and blow it down..Thats fuckin punk Rock!


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 3, 2012)

Industry grade ethanol with a few pounds of chili sitting in it filled into a refillable fire extinguisher and pressurized. (homemade pepper spray)
Keep it near the closest vent/window/hole in the wall to the door.


----------



## Gudj (Jul 3, 2012)

Cardboard said:


> Industry grade ethanol with a few pounds of chili sitting in it filled into a refillable fire extinguisher and pressurized. (homemade pepper spray)
> Keep it near the closest vent/window/hole in the wall to the door.


 
That's a dumb idea, unless you are trying to commit 'suicide by cop'.
If you are going to intentionally assault and enrage pigs for a reason other than immediate self-defense of yourself or a comrade, skip the pepper spray and get a gun.

Everyone is right though, don't open the door.
If you think for some reason it's a good idea to talk to them,_ *you're wrong*._
If you still think it's a good idea, lock up behind you and talk to them outside, don't leave the door open.


Watch this video, and spread it around a best you can:


----------



## Thoreau (Jul 3, 2012)

share the wealth!

well the following pdf is not much for squatting but for some other stuff you might be involved in also


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Jul 3, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Not sure how it works where you are, but it is likely they will steal anything you give them. The way they see it is like this: "Well, he gave it to me...duh." Just like Mr. Rotten, I'm all for not opening the door, if they are gonna bust it down, they'll do that, but open a door and that is considered permission to enter. The way they see it is like this: "Well, he opened the door for me...duh."
> 
> After watching a few episodes of COPS it is obvious people have no clue how to conduct themselves when dealing with the police and only succeed in burying themselves in evidence by saying or doing things that are recorded by camera, microphone or both.
> 
> Is there a problem, Officer?



in the place i live it is posibile to just throw the id over the window to the cops and the most of the time they give it back.of course it also works to just give a copy from your id or if you have to give the original if you have a phone with video camera or something with wich you can make a video record you can record everything and if they will not give it back to you it is posibile to fuck them.they are not allowed to take your id.they have to give it back. of course before doing this you have to be sure that you have a good barricade that will last at least enough that you will have time to hide the the camera so the bastards will not be able to take the record from you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 3, 2012)

Rotten Falafel said:


> in the place i live it is posibile to just throw the id over the window to the cops and the most of the time they give it back.


I have never seen them steal an ID. I can see them not returning it until you either open the door or until they bust it down. 

In case anybody is wondering:
In the U.S. the law says that you must provide your name and date of birth to a police officer when asked (unless of course you have ID). That is for people who choose to speak to the police. If you don't, you will often times end up in jail as I have. So, according to the law I was not doing anything illegal until I was contacted by law enforcement. I do not agree with this law. I did not call you. Nobody called you. Go away. Piss off. I've got a job to do too. Bitches. Guess I get to meditate while locked away.

Don't open the door


----------

